
Mozilla is funding a way to support Julia in Firefox - pella
https://www.zdnet.com/article/mozilla-is-funding-a-way-to-support-julia-in-firefox/
======
ChrisRackauckas
I like this "language of libraries" story that the compiler developers have
really been pushing towards. You can argue between Julia/Python/MATLAB/R which
of the interactive scripting libraries you like to use libraries from, but
that's missing the point: Julia's main asset is that it's great for writing
libraries. This focus on package compilation, output to WASM, and integrating
Julia packages into Python/R workflows allows one to use Julia as a high
productive C++ replacement, which IMO is where it does best. I think the next
phase of Julia will be about sharing its unique libraries through these
bridges, making it be a tool that both acts like Python and like C++ in modern
workflows.

------
pella
JuliaLang + WASM issues:

[https://github.com/JuliaLang/julia/search?o=desc&q=wasm&s=up...](https://github.com/JuliaLang/julia/search?o=desc&q=wasm&s=updated&type=Issues)

------
pella
[https://discourse.julialang.org/t/julia-in-
firefox/26156](https://discourse.julialang.org/t/julia-in-firefox/26156)

